# Air National Guard Pred Drivers Busted for Combat Pay Fraud



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2013)

> PHOENIX — Members of an Arizona Air National Guard unit in Tucson have been indicted on charges they falsified military records to defraud the U.S. government out of hundreds of thousands of dollars of extra pay meant for troops on deployment, authorities said on Monday.
> 
> Eight officers and 13 enlisted members of the Guard's 214th Reconnaissance Group were accused of using fake home addresses to collect as much as five times as much pay as they were due, Arizona Attorney General Tom Horne said on Monday.



So if I read this correctly, they were doing the 9-to-5 / home every night out of Tucson, but were getting combat pay.

But here is the best part:



> The group's former commander, Colonel Gregg Davies, is accused of providing assistance to the other co-defendants, using his position to circumvent measures intended to prevent unauthorized temporary duty entitlements when military members are neither deployed nor away from home for training.



  WTF... 

http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/national-guard-members-indicted-on-fraud-charges


----------



## CDG (Oct 21, 2013)

I hope they make an example out of every single one of these pieces of shit. Dishonorable discharge, forced to pay it all back, time in Leavenworth, the works.  This is disgusting.


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2013)

If only they had their own medal, none of this would be necessary....*


* - extreme sarcasm. Don't send hate mail unless you support a medal for their ilk.


----------



## Brill (Oct 21, 2013)

> Eight officers and 13 enlisted members of the Guard's 214th Reconnaissance Group were accused of *using fake home addresses* to collect as much as five times as much pay as they were due, Arizona Attorney General Tom Horne said on Monday.



But really, who approved their BAH for 123 Mockingbird Lane, Kabul, AF 06971?


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 21, 2013)

What entitlements increase your pay 5 fold?


----------



## medicchick (Oct 21, 2013)

SOWT said:


> What entitlements increase your pay 5 fold?


Going full time AD from just being drilling Guard I'm guessing.


----------



## CDG (Oct 21, 2013)

SOWT said:


> What entitlements increase your pay 5 fold?



Maybe a combo of combat pay, family sep, per diem, increased BAH, increased BAS, and........ SDAP?  That's the only plausible formula I can think of.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 21, 2013)

CDG said:


> Maybe a combo of combat pay, family sep, per diem, increased BAH, increased BAS, and........ SDAP?  That's the only plausible formula I can think of.


Wife thinks they had a fake address.

Living in AZ with a Wash DC or NYC home of record could bump the check up.

I hope these losers fry.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2013)

SOWT said:


> What entitlements increase your pay 5 fold?



Nothing.
Even claiming NYC BAH will only double your pay, and the other allowances are a pittance in comparison.

Either the story is wrong or these guys had the scam of all scams going on!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL

I saw the title of this thread and immediately thought...."Thread title that could have record comments in under 1 hour"

Fuck stick thieves...and thievery in more ways than just cash.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2013)

Be careful now, some of those drone pilots are *bona fide heroes*.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2013)

I can't get angry over this.

I saw millions of dollars worth of perfectly good/brand new gear burnt/thrown away when I was in Afghanistan. Not to mention the Army wasting *5 BILLION *dollars for ACUs, only to later come to an epiphany that its a steaming pile of fucking dogshit, and we now need to spend much more  than 5 billion to replace it.

Why do we want to crucify people for stealing $1,000 when we just say tsk tsk when people steal/throw away/give to our mortal enemies, BILLIONS of dollars? Riddle me that keepers of the internets.

I for one am looking forward to the apocalypse, we need and deserve it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think you're rationalizing a bit, bro.  Wrong is wrong, even in matters of degree.

I'm willing to entertain the possibility that there were some people involved in the ACU decision who acted in good faith.  And as much as I hate to see another $1B+ of our money go to Afghanistan, it might be necessary to buy them off/prop them up because 1) they're the only viable land resupply route into Afghanistan; 2) their nuke program; 3) they do, when they feel like it, cooperate with us in AT missions; 4) we don't want them cozying up with China, Iran, and/or other people we don't like; and 5) we don't want their government to fall apart because of 1-4.  I don't agree with all of those points, but I think reasonable people can make some or all of those conclusions.

But these guys?  They weren't guys who made a call and had it turn out wrong.  They are greedy fucks who made apparently pretty significant bank by claiming the same entitlements you and I earned by placing ourselves in mortal peril serving our country overseas, entitlements that some of our friend paid for with their blood.  They betrayed all of us... for their own personal enrichment.  They are truly worthy of our condemnation.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2013)

@pardus , I certainly cannot disagree with the waste, but it was waste; not intentional theft and deception.  Now, we could certainly get into a discussion about the circumstances of said waste, , but in the case of these guys, they are thieves, plain and simple.  Now I'm not one to get all Pollyanna about things, but I cannot justify what they did just because "we" like to litter our shit all over the world.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2013)

@Marauder06  @Ooh-Rah1069  You are both correct of course and I do agree with you. I just want to headbutt a brick wall until either the wall or I fail when I see the institutional waste/fraud/corruption/whatever.

Personally I dont do what I do for the system, I can't, I'd loose my mind if I thought about it too much, I do it for the people we protect and for us.


----------



## AWP (Oct 21, 2013)

OEF-A is one giant case of fraud, waste, and abuse.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 21, 2013)

I saw guys claim HOR's for BAH on deployment. Never bothered me, claiming it while in Phoenix, different story.


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> I saw guys claim HOR's for BAH on deployment. Never bothered me, claiming it while in Phoenix, different story.



Agreed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 22, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people work the system, especially on TDY/TCS orders. Fluffed up travel vouchers and claiming HOR for BAH, etc. My old unit in First Army (TF SARG) got into all kinds of trouble over travel vouchers.  Most had to pay back money, some got Article 15's and the LTC who got over $100k in unauthorized travel pay, was told to pay it back, no punishment, pretty sure he is still at First Army.

Good buddy of mine got nailed for $30k, he was allowing other soldiers to claim his lease agreement and maxing out his own voucher.

I agree that punishment should be universal, regardless of amount or the individuals rank. But generally speaking, the Army requires the funds be paid back, and unit level punishments. I wouldn't expect prison time or discharges, unless this is not the first fuck up.

Not sure how you can claim combat pay, without being checked into country?


----------

